# Snow for CT ?



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

AccuWeather is saying snow most of the night on monday, and tuesday. This might be be the BIG ONE !


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

u sure u lookin at the right state..?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

i was jus on i did NOT see nay snow for ct


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

lol it says snow 13-to 15th possible....they are so full of it....any one who can predict almost 2 weeks down the line is a liar


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Try AccuWeather.com


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, I think for the most part, its been warm. That`s suppose to change next week.
If it`s been cold in the past, with all the rain we had, it could have been snow if it was cold enough.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

*Monday:* Partly sunny, windy and colder. Winds from the WSW at 16 mph. High: 38° F RealFeel: 23° F 
* Monday Night:* Partly cloudy and seasonably cold. Winds from the WSW at 11 mph. Low: 20° F RealFeel: 10° F 
*Tuesday, *Feb 7 [Details/AccuPOP] 
A cold wind with times of clouds and sun. Winds from the W at 15 mph. High: 38° F RealFeel: 25° F 
Tuesday Night:[/B] Mainly clear. Winds from the NW at 10 mph. Low: 18° F RealFeel: 11° F

Where danno, wheres the snow!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

It says monday night SNOW most of the night. Same exact words for tuesday night.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, i think youre lookin at next week. I see it as the 13th-15th.
Ut-oh snow for valentines day..the girlfriend might give me one of these>:realmad:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

This is the prediction for this Monday's snow...lucky bastards
http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&article=6


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yup it's supposed to get cold towards the middle of the week but it will also be DRY :angry:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

everything is pointing to something next friday....that is a week off still, if anyone believes this 7 days in advance, they are crazy.

Ill believe it saturday morning.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*We are doing this instead*

I'll believe it when I see it. This is what we are doing instead - Grinding up stumps and brush to clean up for the Spring, which is evidently here. Unless it freezes hard, we'll probably be pre-screening loam/compost next week. Hopefully it won't snow on the 14th and 15th. That is the day of the CGKA show at Adriaen's Landing in Hartford.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Here's another picture*

This was a huge Oak log - about 4' across.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i heard its gonna get cold


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

is that your tubgrinder and excavator? I seen that thing on some mega-machine show...very impressive peice of equiptment, not to mention expensive!


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*We bring the tub in*

We stockpile and bring the tub in 1 or 2x per year. We are thinking about either getting one, or getting a dump trailer to haul to the tub. It belongs to an associate of ours. We supplement the tub with the excavator and thumb along with a loader. It is the same one that was on Mega Machines - a Morbark 1300. Now they make a 1600!!!! Honestly, I wouldn't have the work to justify the cost, I'd rather add on to my building instead for that kind of money.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*snow*

snow, whats that?LOL, anything thats close to plowable is music to my ears .Mabey if the weatherman says its not, it will.


----------

